# M1 Schaltauge zerstört



## haegar (19. September 2011)

Hallo, 
ich hab mir heute, leider Gottes, das Schaltauge an meinem geliebten M1 zerstört. 
So unwahrscheinlich es auch klingt. Ich wollte fragen, ob es noch irgendwo einen Menschen gibt, der die obere Schwinge des Hinterbaus eines 2001er M1 hat und sie tatsächlich nicht braucht (Falls in den Jahren am Hinterbau nichts geändert wurde, würde ich auch einen 2003er nehmen, ich kenne mich mit den detailierten Veränderungen nicht aus).

Ich weiss, dass es sich sentimental und recht lächerlich anhört, aber ich hänge an diesem Rahmen  und würde ihn nur ungern an die Wand hängen.

Ich würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen

Gruss Bartosz

PS: So schaut der Schwinge in Natura aus
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/57366


----------



## xxFRESHxx (26. September 2011)

hast du zugang zu einer fräse oder kennst jemanden?
dann mach das:
http://www.balleracing.com/Intense/IntenseDerHangerUzziPage2.htm

genau so ist es beim 2003er auch und die schaltaugen sind auch noch aufzutreiben. hibike z.B. sollte welche haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

